# It's bobcat tagging time.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I finally got down to Texas Parks & Wildlife to pickup the CITES tags for the cats that are sitting in the freezer. Hoping to take them to the Texas Trappers & Fur Hunters Fall Rendezvous in October and see if the guys can help me put them up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What do they sell them for or is it a part of your hunting lic.'s?


----------

